# NOTTINGHAM | Residential Development | London Road | 25 fl



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Luis99 said:


> The former Hartwell Ford site is located on the south east of Nottingham city centre, close to the railway station and comprises of the Hartwell Ford car dealership. However, the site is currently being used as a education and training centre by Castle College.
> 
> Oakhill group limited propose to redevelop the site with a mix of 195 privately rented apartments together with approxiamately 415 student apartments and some canalside commercial use (A1, A3, A4) including a 25 floor tower. In addition, vehicular access, *car parking and landscaping will be provided. Vehicular access will be from London road, with dedicated pedestrian access in the form of a newly built bridge over the canal.
> 
> ...


It's affect on the skyline along with all the other Nottingham proposals:


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks brilliant. Great development. Nottingham needs skyscrapers!


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Look at what I found, it's starting to look like this project is coming into place now seeing as these are from the architects website:

http://www.cpmg-architects.com/architecture/residential/londonroad.html





































And a render which I tried to edit on the left side as it had text over it:


----------



## chrismeister (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice Project - wish we have such developments in my hometown :cheers:


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Would be awesome to have a sleek skyscraper in another northern City!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice. Not just a skyscraper, but an entire block being refurbished.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Two mockups I've made of what it will look like on the east side of Nottinghams skyline, one using a scaled drawing, and the other a rendering (both badly done):


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seems nice! Shame all the renders are terrible.


----------



## Wooderson (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there any known movement on the above development?


----------

